# albino scrub python



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys has anyone seen the albino scrub python for sale on rdu? 

sounds interesting


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG, i saw it earlier and told/asked a friendy about it. 
The address checks out but i was wondering how many people have actually contacted this guy or gone to his house and i wonder what has happened (not the actual person, no snakes at that address, mugged upon him opening his door etc).
It is very scammy sounding and it makes me wonder if the GTP photo is stollen or if it is all a joke and this guy is actually selling them.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 14, 2011)

i recon the address isnt his, maybe someone he wants to get revenge on?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 14, 2011)

lol love the extra seller info,...


----------



## SCam (Jul 14, 2011)

Quote: 


|- 
Extra seller info: | 
| I live at 89/20 johnston st carina and i like to not pay for reptiles i buy please beware i may rip you off. LMFAO
|-
Cmon guys for 3G?
They'll be worth way more than that when they're available..


----------



## spencers (Jul 14, 2011)

if you call the number it go's to a guy that parks have been after for ages for stealing reptiles so someone has got his details and trying to get him back there is only one albino scrubby and it is a female


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 14, 2011)

spencers said:


> if you call the number it go's to a guy that parks have been after for ages for stealing reptiles so someone has got his details and trying to get him back there is only one albino scrubby and it is a female



there is 2 both with the same person !!!


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like someone with a huge axe to grind.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 14, 2011)

Very few scrub python breeders so the likelyhood of an albino is about 0


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 14, 2011)

spencers said:


> if you call the number it go's to a guy that parks have been after for ages for stealing reptiles so someone has got his details and trying to get him back there is only one albino scrubby and it is a female



Well then why doesn't someone call up and dob him in? 
This is a serious matter and if he is the person they have been looking for for ages then why not dob him in and save other people from what he does?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Very few scrub python breeders so the likelyhood of an albino is about 0


Well I know a while ago there was a big thread where it was revealed someone actually owns an albino scrubby, but theres no way its this guy.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 14, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> there is 2 both with the same person !!!



The same person with the female one???? ( not that I expect you to reply on a public forum)

And come on people , when you read the add you can tell its someone out to get the guy!!!!!


----------



## longqi (Jul 14, 2011)

In Germany or Denmark there is supposedly a large albino female that just hatched 5 albinos in her last eggs
Fair bit of quiet discussion going on about it now


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh albinos. So many other better colours other than white.


----------



## longqi (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^^^
Thats the thing
Albinos mixed with the others get fantastic colour schemes
Most albino snakes are not true albinos
only a very very few are pure white with red eyes


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 15, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Fluro purple or I'm not impressed.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



hahah there is no room for Logic on a forum!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 15, 2011)

god there are some fools around hahaha you got that right scleropages my blue friend  anyone with half a brain would see that ad was a joke. and even when the albs are being produced for sale theres no way the breeder/s will advertise them,mates always get looked after first lol


----------



## WomaPythons (Jul 15, 2011)

i wanna become mates with this bloke then


----------



## Octane (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw the add looked at the price then immediately thought scam. Then I read the add and as said before it looks like someone has a large axe to grind. 

Too all those that believe a publicly advertised albino scrubbie will go for $3000 'ya dreamin'.

Oh and look at the add a few above for green tree pythons along the same vexatious lines.

Did well got the attention that the author was seeking.

Cheers
Octane


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 14, 2012)

any updates haha 
stumbeled across this but no way in the world there would be a albino scubby for 3k


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 14, 2012)

What date was the add placed.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 14, 2012)

in S&T they have a couple of het for albino olives, love one of them

can we have the link to that thread, cant find it


----------

